# YSL LE Paris Roses



## Amymo (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't know YSL were going to do a roses springtime edition this year but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this.  The bottle looks so girly on my dressing table but most importantly its got such a great 1940s scent about it, my BF adores it and I have been looking for a good rose scent for ages but found them too 'old' for me, this is so much younger and really suits my vintage style, hurrah!


----------



## ette (Jun 18, 2006)

I love this scent! I thought it was called Springtime in Paris? LOL anyways its like a mix of roses and sweet tarts, but very elegant and fun. I wear it almost every day! I like the original too.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 18, 2006)

I must try it. I love roses.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 18, 2006)

There are 2..which is it?
here is one I found..

http://www.imaginationperfumery.com/...fume-for-women


----------



## Amymo (Jun 18, 2006)

Every year YSL does a spring version of Paris, this year its Des Vergers, I think last year it was Enchantee and 2004 Des Bois but could be wrong!  Find the 2006 LE here http://www.imaginationperfumery.com/...rent-for-women

Its the lightest rose scent of the three and my personal fave, was looking into Penhaligons too, may still try their Elizabethan Rose, the bottles are so pretty and feminine but that was £50 and the Paris Roses was on offer at my local department store!


----------

